# Can a CRT TV be made SMART TV ?



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi

I have Panasonic 21" CRT TV.It has no HDMI port 

21RX20C | Panasonic

I have saw many gadgets which convert TV to smart TV but all use HDMI port 

Is there any gadget that can connect to ordinary Component Video(DVD)In x 1, Video/Audio In x 3, Video/Audio Out x1, Headphone Jack x1

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't think it is possible.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 7, 2012)

CRT in themselves are smart TV so I don't find the need to convert them into a smart TV.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2012)

^ LOL..it means this is not possible ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2012)

just read that an AKAI can do it 

Smart Box


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 11, 2012)

what is smart? a box that can play content..... just get a media player and convert a "dumb" box to a "smart" one.

go buy a boxee or something.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2012)

boxee ? I need to play youtube on my TV thru my wifi connection ? boxee can do it ? price in India ?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 11, 2012)

the latest digit has a media centre shootout, no? or maybe it was chip or some other magazine.
google for home media centre.

they can play/rip/convert files, access the net, and even stream files.

or just use a computer with a tv tuner card.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2012)

computer with TV tuner is  not need..laptop is 15.6" and TV is 21"..so I want to watch old/missed serials on youtube on TV


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2012)

@Sumit whats your budget?? 

there are n Number of devices with various price points which can be used to make a TV "Smart" . but more of them will either be having only HDMI or the ones with RCA connection may a little expensive. you can but which ever suites you and if the device has only HDMI output then you can buy a HDMI to Component/RCA converter. 

I have a this Playon!HD2 :: AC Ryan | Defining Digital Entertainment I think I had paid 8.5K about a year ago. it has all the connections required for various current and previous generation TV's.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 11, 2012)

hmm..akai's coming for 6590..better to take that or buy LED


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2012)

My vote for LED TV..  

PS: YGPM..


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 11, 2012)

buy something like a raspberry Pi with a hdmi to vga converter and a wifi adapter


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2012)

^^Raspberry Pi already has RCA output out of the box


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Get a media player like WD live or any android media player


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 19, 2012)

Amkette has also offered a media streaming device, called Evo TV - and it will apparently work with the CRT TV as well - so you can try that. For turning your existing Tv into a Smart TV - this is an affordable way - costs less than 10K. Of course, you will need a capable broadband connection, so add another 1500-200 to your monthly budget. Thought on its website, EvoTV claims to have better Smart features than current incumbents such as LG Smart TV, but it does not appear that way.


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Dec 18, 2012)

Don't throw good money after bad bro; better buy a new TV. Lots of attractive EMI options available for TVs of all brands be it Sony, Panasonic or Samsung. Buying a setbox will give you only partial smart TV experinece in my opinion.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 18, 2012)

+1 to that. Why stick with CRT TV when you can buy a LED or semi-LED at affordable prices now?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 18, 2012)

webgenius said:


> +1 to that. Why stick with CRT TV when you can buy a LED or semi-LED at affordable prices now?



Semi-LED?  This is the first time I'm hearing about this!    In any case, I completely agree with webgenius and ashutosh_jain.  You can buy a Smart LED TV for a very affordable price now, so there's no point in "investing" in your old CRT by "upgrading" it with a STB.  The far better option is to use the funds you would spend on the STB and put it towards purchasing a new TV.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## webgenius (Dec 18, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Semi-LED?  This is the first time I'm hearing about this!    In any case, I completely agree with webgenius and ashutosh_jain.  You can buy a Smart LED TV for a very affordable price now, so there's no point in "investing" in your old CRT by "upgrading" it with a STB.  The far better option is to use the funds you would spend on the STB and put it towards purchasing a new TV.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!


"Semi-LED" is the term I heard from a LG/Samsung showroom guy last weekend. The guy told that it is one grade below LED (Not sure what exactly he meant).


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2012)

led tv aint LED man. its just the back light that is led. the thing is LCD. even correct definitionw ill be TFT. 
there is ongoing research on miniaturisation of leds so that it can be incorporated as indivijual elements for viewing from short distances. 

a true led display will be found at mall/stadiums/e-display boards,the large displays... those things use leds to generate the images. since you view from a large distance, the eye cannot perceive the difference in the distance b/w individual leds.  

so all these LED/semi LED, they are just marketing gimmick.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Dec 19, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> Hi
> 
> I have Panasonic 21" CRT TV.It has no HDMI port
> 
> ...



Even if you keep the budgetary issues aside, my question is why get yourself entangled in all this hassle? Use your laptop/PC for viewing online content and plan for a LED Smart TV if you're really into it. A 32" model would easily come within 30-35K these days..


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Even if you keep the budgetary issues aside, my question is *why get yourself entangled in all this hassle*? Use your laptop/PC for viewing online content and plan for a LED Smart TV if you're really into it. A 32" model would easily come within 30-35K these days..



i would do it just for the fun of it. the guy is trying to learn something. JUGAAD is the term that comes to mind. Also DIY. 
help him on the topic he has questioned. 

and talking about budgetary issues, i'd say that jugaad thing would cost him a lot less than a LED smart tv.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 19, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i would do it just for the fun of it. the guy is trying to learn something. JUGAAD is the term that comes to mind. Also DIY.
> help him on the topic he has questioned.
> 
> and talking about budgetary issues, i'd say that jugaad thing would cost him a lot less than a LED smart tv.



True, jugaad may actually cost him a lot less than buying  a whole new TV.  However, at the same time, there is no way of telling how long this "upgrade" will last and keep him satisfied.  It's kind of like putting NO2 into a Volkswagon Buggy that's been driven for 20 years.  Yea, the car will probably run faster during the time you turn on the NO2, but the car is still the same old Buggy when you're not using the NO2.  Given that CRT technology is extremely old, might as well jump onto the LED bandwagon now!  Next year, the 2012 line up TVs will be much cheaper.  In addition, the 2011 line-up will most likely be sold off completely.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2012)

say... what will be the price of the biggest non-smart led[actually lcd-tft] and a smart tv of the same screen size?? any brand.. what about LG??

what i wanted to say was this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/164279-why-television-failed-become-smart.html#post1805278


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 20, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> say... what will be the price of the biggest non-smart led[actually lcd-tft] and a smart tv of the same screen size?? any brand.. what about LG??
> 
> what i wanted to say was this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/164279-why-television-failed-become-smart.html#post1805278



This is actually quite a difficult question to answer given that there are "dumb" TVs, Smart TVs, and Smart 3D TVs, and there are multiple tiers and screen sizes for each.  However, to give you an idea of the difference in price, the MRP for the 42LS4600 is 65,000 Rs. while the MRP for the 42LS5700 is 70,000 Rs..  The LS4600 is a "dumb" TV, while the LS5700 is a Smart TV.  Neither have 3D capabilities.  So for the extra smart features, I would say that it really doesn't add too much extra cost to your budget!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

hmm.. i'd still go for a HTPC, which can easily be assembled within 13-15k.  a LOT more smarter.


----------



## club_pranay (Dec 23, 2012)

Just buy apple TV($99). I am not sure how much it costs in India but the device quality is beautiful and works perfectly.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2012)

you do understand that being in india, apple tv is NOT a viable option??


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 24, 2012)

club_pranay said:


> Just buy apple TV($99). I am not sure how much it costs in India but the device quality is beautiful and works perfectly.



True, you could just buy an HTPC to make your TV "smart".  But I would definitely not recommend this for a simple CRT TV.  Trying to play HD content on SD resolution seems like... blasphemy.  If you wish to add an HTPC, make sure you have the proper TV to work with it!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2012)

nobody in their right state of mind would ass HTPC to a CRT. it was just a point in argument. i hope OP doesnt add an HTPC to a CRT TV.


----------



## desai_amogh (Dec 25, 2012)

Coming back to converting the CRT to a smart TV.  CRT TV itself can not be converted to a Smart TV.  however you can add an external 'smart device' to view its content on your CRT.  Now Im sure u already know this. 

Now coming to the Jugad part.. You currently have few options to achieve this.
1. STBs (smart/ HD media box) - cost > 5k
2. Raspberry Pi < 3k
3. HTPC around 13k


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 26, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> nobody in their right state of mind would ass HTPC to a CRT. it was just a point in argument. i hope OP doesnt add an HTPC to a CRT TV.



I really hope he doesn't either!  But that reminds me of some people I know who play their PS3 games on a CRT TV.  Sure, I guess it's playable, but WHY OH WHY!  The graphical glory achieved by the PS3 should be fully appreciated on a 1080p (or at the very least 720p) display!  If you can afford to buy a PS3 with games, you certainly have enough to upgrade your TV to at least HD ready.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

